# Anyone seen this new bit of kit?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

https://3temp.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzofoqLqR8AIVUIxRCh0rrgXmEAEYASAAEgIXtPD_BwE


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Couldn't get past this​


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OK for me.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks like an IoT hybrid of Moccamaster and Behmor Brazen Plus!


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Thought it was April 1st again....must be getting old because the name alone makes me cringe


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Another of their products






There is a photo app about on the web that works this way but I wonder if this method gets and even spread of grinds?

They also have an economics video to justify buying a brewer. Fair enough I suppose if it does sell more coffee.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think a single brewer turns in at almost £6K including VAT....wowsers.


----------

